# Predator most wanted.



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

*Wish list*​
Red Fox00.00%Grey Fox00.00%Coyote413.33%Bobcat930.00%Wolf620.00%Mt.Lion1136.67%


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Bobcat by far for me. Then Grey Fox. If wolves were legal, they would be #2 on the list.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

+1 for Bobcat. That is my goal for next season.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

mountain lion called in, not treed for north america. id love to do an african calling trip though. they have some cool small cats, not to mention jackals, hyenas, lion, leopard, and id like to kill a warthog sometime.


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

Wolf, its the only one I havn't called in and shot. Maybe next winter I can go to Canada and do some calling.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i would say wolf or mountain lion but there totaly not an option for me


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Good question, I think the overall animal everybody would want to call in and kill would be a lion. A wolf would be a close second and after that probably a bobcat or badger. Just my opinion. 
I'm talking normal animals, NOT grizz, polor bear and such lol. :wink:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I voted for bobcat. Obviously I would like to even SEE a mountain lion so I picked one a little more realistic. I would also like to call in a badger. I didn't see that on the list though.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey Phil, next year we could go hunt bobcat up north if you want to. I called in one by Hackensack when I was coyote hunting. It was out of season so I couldn't take it but at least I know they're there. There's also a grey fox out at one of my spots by Maple Lake, maybe we could get him to come in next year, too. That'll take care of your top two!

My vote goes for bobcat, too, btw. I doubt I'll ever see a mountain lion much less get to shoot one... otherwise that would be my numero uno. But my goal for this year is still to get one of those whiley coyotes and I'll be satisfied with myself when that happens untill I can go after the bobcat again next year!


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

weasle414 said:


> Hey Phil, next year we could go hunt bobcat up north if you want to. I called in one by Hackensack when I was coyote hunting. It was out of season so I couldn't take it but at least I know they're there. There's also a grey fox out at one of my spots by Maple Lake, maybe we could get him to come in next year, too. That'll take care of your top two!


That would be cool. I'll take you coyote callin and get you a coyote, then you take me to get a grey or a cat. You gotta get a predator rifle and learn the rifle first though.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> You gotta get a predator rifle and learn the rifle first though.


Yeah, no kidding... stupid .17.... I've ben using my muzzleloader more lately, though. I figure that it's a bit more humane than shooting them with that little pea shooter... I may only have one shot with the muzzleloader, but I know that gun more than I know any other gun I've ever shot. But I really need a .243 or something...


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Mt lion isn't on the top of my list. I could go to the zoo for that.  I'd rather call in a bobcat or wolf. Coyotes are still at the top of my list, it doesn't matter how many i shoot, i still want to keep going out. they make you learn every time you take one. Smart critters. It's all about the respect.

xdeano


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Wolf,coyote,bobcat, any order is fine but Canadian wolf hunts top of the list.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

xdeano said:


> It's all about the respect.


Dang right! I have more respect for coyotes than any of the animals I hunt. Heck, I've got more respect for coyotes than I have for most people. That auta get the gears turnin.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Bloodyblinddoors said:


> Heck, I've got more respect for coyotes than I have for most people.


I think that's got something to do with the fact that people are dumb. It's easy to disrespect people because so many of us just never learn from mistakes. If you call in a coyote, then shoot at it, but miss, he's gonna remember everything about it from the sound that was used to lure him in to what kind of smell there was around to that little chunk of lead wizzing past him. If you bait in a person with a donut and shoot at them but miss, they'll probably run away but wander right up to the next chocolate frosted ring they see and try to eat it. I know I would...


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

:rollin: :laugh:


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

weasle414 said:


> If you bait in a person with a donut and shoot at them but miss, they'll probably run away but wander right up to the next chocolate frosted ring they see and try to eat it. I know I would...


Like I said I have enjoyed this site for several reasons. Entertainment is one of those reasons. Weasle, you have cracked me up more than once... :beer:

Toolman


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

emmm...chocolate donut...uhhh

xdeano


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

i have never treid a mt.loin hunt but would like to seems like it would be fun


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

YoteSlapper said:


> Weasle, you have cracked me up more than once...


Lol, yeah... that's what I'm here for!


----------

